# No more friendly convo...



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Activate the "I am deaf" feature on the driver's app. Pax will be notified in advanced that you are a deaf mute. Silence is golden.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


I don't play the radio..maybe I should start...but I use to enjoy a friendly chat here and there...no chat at all in about 2 weeks...i like good energy when strangers are in my car...not awkwardness


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I get tired really quickly of the repetitiveness.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


I imagine people are sick of thinking about it, and tired of the procedures.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions.


pax don't want to talk, I'm fine with that. Whatever the pax wants....


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> pax don't want to talk, I'm fine with that. Whatever the pax wants....


I usually get 70 percent talkers 30 percent non talkers...now it's 100 percent non talkers..oh well


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I usually get 70 percent talkers 30 percent non talkers.


mine usually talk for a bit; a few talk a LOT. For 60 minute trips I start to talk in the begining and go from there. Usually after a bit they stick their head in their phone. Ok with me.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> mine usually talk for a bit; a few talk a LOT. For 60 minute trips I start to talk in the begining and go from there. Usually after a bit they stick their head in their phone. Ok with me.


I guess I'm the conversationalist...most tell me they talked more with me than any other driver..one night I had a guy with terminal cancer..and we was talking some deep stuff...i didn't realize how deep until we got to his house and he in tears saying I was the most inspirational person he had meet in a long time...i didn't even remember saying anything that profound....i had two lady the same nite...one ask me to be her boyfriend the other said we should get married...both seemed to be serious


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't play the radio..maybe I should start...but I use to enjoy a friendly chat here and there...no chat at all in about 2 weeks...i like good energy when strangers are in my car...not awkwardness


How do you not have the radio on? It's great as white noise. Makes it less awkward. It can be a conversation starter, if rider hears something on radio, 
I would go mad driving in silence


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Classified said:


> How do you not have the radio on? It's great as white noise. Makes it less awkward. It can be a conversation starter, if rider hears something on radio,
> I would go mad driving in silence


I'm a music producer and I blast my own music up until I get to the pax house...but I found people can get offended by music...some don't like rap some don't like country...you definitely don't want to play religious music...im young and black and I get funny looks pulling up playing Katy Perry or Bob Dylan...i used to change the station to what it look like my pax would like and I would usually get it wrong..and theyll ask "what the heck are you listening to"..my rating is a 4.95...it was a 4.75 when I played music


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Perhaps people are different in South Carolina. In the Capital of Your Nation, almost everyone has his nose buried in his electronic toy or is yakking on it. Race, color, creed, social status, economic status, gender, it matters not. Most customers do not have too much to say to me.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps people are different in South Carolina. In the Capital of Your Nation, almost everyone has his nose buried in his electronic toy or is yakking on it. Race, color, creed, social status, economic status, gender, it matters not. Most customers do not have too much to say to me.


Yeah we friendly in the south...i look at like this..we can listen to the same repetitive songs on the radio or we can have total peace and quiet or you can actually have a conversation with someone you'll probably never talk to in any other circumstance....i find most want to conversate...but not recently...i leave it up to the pax..im never pushy...i feel playing the radio is a little pushy since there's search a variety in people taste for music


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Activate the "I am deaf" feature on the driver's app. Pax will be notified in advanced that you are a deaf mute. Silence is golden.


Some of us wear hearing aids and are actually hard of hearing. Hearing is golden. And by golden I mean hearing aids costs thousands of dollars.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ask an irresistible question that has follow up questions. Know your audience and probably don’t talk about coronavirus or the economy (people are getting sick of it and it’s polarizing). Think about something that someone who is vaguely in the mood to talk might love to answer about themselves or ask you about in response.

It requires a bit of empathy, but imagine being someone else and what they would be pleasantly surprised to hear, and go for that. My favorite conversations have been with people who say things like “normally I never talk with my Uber driver” – so my advice is from experience.

Pleasantly surprise the hell out of them. Kill them with kindness. Entertain them by entertaining yourself. Take on a persona. Create friction. Talk deep. Surprise everyone, even yourself. 👍🏼

Your clientele is probably different and a narrower subset of people, so this could be more difficult than usual. You may have to change your approach compared to 2019 if you want the same kind of energy. Some people cannot be moved, of course, or they have other things going on in their lives and can’t engage.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well the other thing is that talking actually increases possible exposure to the virus. It would be really nice if Uber and Lyft instructed drivers and riders to keep the chit chat to a minimum due to the virus and explained this. It's especially annoying when a passenger is being loud and you can see the spittle leaving their mouth.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Have radio on. Talk if talked to. I prefer silence. I have enough voices in my head that keep me busy. 😂


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Have radio on. Talk if talked to. I prefer silence. I have enough voices in my head that keep me busy. &#128514;


I couldn't imagine having people in and out my car and not wanting to speak to any of them...but I also speak when spoken to


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


So, how do you know if they're going to buy weed and more? Destination..or do they ask if you're selling?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


It's a definite loss. For me having those cool conversations was the best part of ubering.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> So, how do you know if they're going to buy weed and more? Destination..or do they ask if you're selling?


If they got a round trip going to their buddy house to pick up their keys...the "keys"is weed...i had a pax tell me soon she got in she was going to "re up"...on the way back I asked did you buy weed she said "heck no..i only sell crack..i brought crack"....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I would miss my working game. I’m glad I don’t drive anymore. I feel sorry for the extroverts.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I would miss my working game. I'm glad I don't drive anymore. I feel sorry for the extroverts.


I'm a introvert that was only extroverted when doing uber...i don't like people but it was cool to pretend to while I drive them around for $20+ a hour


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


I would actually have fun lying about stuff.

One of my favorite games to play was, whenever I picked up pax at a hotel and asked them where they were in town from, if they answered "Chicago", I'd pretend to not be familiar with it and ask them where that was.

It's the little things in life.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

goneubering said:


> It's a definite loss. For me having those cool conversations was the best part of ubering.


Some pax were funny and I had some amazing conversations about everything. That I will miss. In DC I had lots of people who worked in politics. It was quite interesting to hear them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm a music producer and I blast my own music up until I get to the pax house...but I found people can get offended by music...some don't like rap some don't like country...you definitely don't want to play religious music...im young and black and I get funny looks pulling up playing Katy Perry or Bob Dylan...i used to change the station to what it look like my pax would like and I would usually get it wrong..and theyll ask "what the heck are you listening to"..my rating is a 4.95...it was a 4.75 when I played music


Have you tried blasting some Enya? If they dont like it, they have no soul.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you tried blasting some Enya? If they dont like it, they have no soul.


Son, I was promoting Enya yesterday on some thread, too!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I never really talked much anyway so this would be a good thing for me. I never been much of a people person


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I never really talked much anyway so this would be a good thing for me. I never been much of a people person


Uber driving isn't for you then...thats how we end up in these situations


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Activate the "I am deaf" feature on the driver's app. Pax will be notified in advanced that you are a deaf mute. Silence is golden.


LoL - Just did! Been meaning too!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've done just a ride here or there and also noticed the marked difference in clientele. The fun ones are gone and all that's left are the mundane pax. I tend to immediately tune in to the vibe of my pax so Uber is not nearly as fun as before.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

I've noticed of the 3 rides I took today on LYFT... "No One" wore a mask! Of the 7 rides I took for Uber between yesterday and today... "everyone" wore a mask. Won't be driving for Lyft anymore!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I've done just a ride here or there and also noticed the marked difference in clientele. The fun ones are gone and all that's left are the mundane pax. I tend to immediately tune in to the vibe of my pax so Uber is not nearly as fun as before.


Facts


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger





goneubering said:


> It's a definite loss. For me having those cool conversations was the best part of ubering.


Many passengers have long conversations over the phone and drivers love it too.
When a friendly rider starts asking a question and wants to have a conversation is something very nice also.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber driving isn't for you then...thats how we end up in these situations


Lol I agree that's why I just do Eats now


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


Well said. I wish all paxs would just shut the F up for the entire ride.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've done just a ride here or there and also noticed the marked difference in clientele. The fun ones are gone and all that's left are the mundane pax. I tend to immediately tune in to the vibe of my pax so Uber is not nearly as fun as before.


Because bars and clubs are closed and colleges are closed..There is No Going Out for "Fun" anymore..No sports, concerts, or movies to go to... also no Tourists. (I drive in DC, MD, and VA)..So all that's left to drive are the essential workers, minimum wage workers, and those seeking drugs or alcohol..Plus some occasional airport rides...All of this WILL NOT CHANGE until more things OPEN. The DC,VA, & MD suburbs are still under Stay At Home orders and will not re-evaluate until May 29 (VA & DC) and June 1 fro MD suburbs of DC.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

My best advice is go on PUA until this is over, the riders right now are already low class and it won’t get better, one of the things I noticed before I quit driving too. The riders that we like aren’t going to use rideshare until this is over. PUA can help you skip this as finding a new job during this won’t be easy either, most employers are on hiring freeze. Until they allow mass events again I won’t be driving, these riders right now are too risky, wait until one of them false reports you or robs you. I don’t feel safe with the riders right now so I’m going to wait this out


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Well Mitch McConnell vowed to end pua asap

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm a music producer and I blast my own music up until I get to the pax house...but I found people can get offended by music...some don't like rap some don't like country...you definitely don't want to play religious music...im young and black and I get funny looks pulling up playing Katy Perry or Bob Dylan...i used to change the station to what it look like my pax would like and I would usually get it wrong..and theyll ask "what the heck are you listening to"..my rating is a 4.95...it was a 4.75 when I played music


How do you feel about old school R&B?

If you go back to 60's and 70's, whether R&B, soft Rock, or Top 40, everyone, even college age, will know the songs.

I play a Pandora soft rock playlist that covers 1960s to the present, and am always surprised at which song each pax chooses to sing along with -- and most DO sing along.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


I don't bother with a mask and neither do my customers. I don't see why your in inconvenienced if your customer prefers it. I mean really. There are more important things in life


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't bother with a mask and neither do my customers. I don't see why your in inconvenienced if your customer prefers it. I mean really. There are more important things in life


I don't know where or when I said I was "inconvenienced"...but ok you're are right


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm a music producer and I blast my own music up until I get to the pax house...but I found people can get offended by music...some don't like rap some don't like country...you definitely don't want to play religious music...im young and black and I get funny looks pulling up playing Katy Perry or Bob Dylan...i used to change the station to what it look like my pax would like and I would usually get it wrong..and theyll ask "what the heck are you listening to"..my rating is a 4.95...it was a 4.75 when I played music


I used to play jazz but I've also noticed that my rating went up when I changed from jazz to silence.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


This.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


Im with you friend. This was the main reason for enjoying rideshare was the interaction with the public and the cool and interesting rides I get. Vibe has definitely shifted in the world and its no fun. Everyone treating every stranger like they have kuddies. Definitely sucks and who knows how long this will ruin society. Im sure this will have lasting effects. People will now be even less welcoming and people will tend to want to stay by themselves and not talk at all in public. This I believe might be the worst effect that Covid-19 will have on society. We use to think 1 world for everyone where everyone should be excepting to all people. Now. Its me versus the world mentality and its lame.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im with you friend. This was the main reason for enjoying rideshare was the interaction with the public and the cool and interesting rides I get. Vibe has definitely shifted in the world and its no fun. Everyone treating every stranger like they have kuddies. Definitely sucks and who knows how long this will ruin society. Im sure this will have lasting effects. People will now be even less welcoming and people will tend to want to stay by themselves and not talk at all in public. This I believe might be the worst effect that Covid-19 will have on society. We use to think 1 world for everyone where everyone should be excepting to all people. Now. Its me versus the world mentality and its lame.


That's exactly what I said..we are now made to believe everyone has the kuddies...i went to pick something up at my sister house the other day and she sat it on the curve and said I couldn't come inside because I'm high risk because I'm a uber driver...that really sucked


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well Mitch McConnell vowed to end pua asap
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Something to keep tabs on but I doubt they'll be able to stop it now as so many are needing to go on it, I don't have any rides for what I was doing before and until they allow business travel, mass gatherings and events I won't have any work, not turning my vehicle into a stinking mcdoodles delivery hooptie because the government shut everything else down. They shut me down, they can pay me


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Something to keep tabs on but I doubt they'll be able to stop it now as so many are needing to go on it, I don't have any rides for what I was doing before and until they allow business travel, mass gatherings and events I won't have any work, not turning my vehicle into a stinking mcdoodles delivery hooptie because the government shut everything else down. They shut me down, they can pay me


That's idealistic....but Mitch said it absolutely will not be extended pass July 31


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I couldn't come inside because I'm high risk because I'm a uber driver


Way more at risk from every maskless moron at the grocery store that will pass you a foot away in the aisle.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you tried blasting some Enya? If they dont like it, they have no soul.


Do you pick up mostly hobbits, dwarfs, or elves? How do you feel about picking up urukhai? Do wizards tip?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's idealistic....but Mitch said it absolutely will not be extended pass July 31


Right now that's the end date, though the next package might extend it until the end of the year. Until they allow business travel, mass events and gatherings my income will be severely reduced. 100% open is what I need, not this 25%. Only thing we can do is wait and see. What he says and what the rest of them do we will see, that's why they vote, Mitch can't veto it so unless he can get more steam behind cutting us off we'll could be paid until the end of the year


----------



## Dakidd (May 23, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's exactly what I said..we are now made to believe everyone has the kuddies...i went to pick something up at my sister house the other day and she sat it on the curve and said I couldn't come inside because I'm high risk because I'm a uber driver...that really sucked


plus you might have Corona virus


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

It is really a strange time to be driving, but I just look at it as another experience in life. The freeways around Southern California has been a joy to drive on, which is about the only positive thing going on now, but we do miss out on all of the money we make when we are stuck in traffic.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks"


I'm fine with the essential workers - at least they are responsible folks and considerate of others. But I am pissed off at the "hood folks" and their likes who consistently flout the mask rules, and get this: when you remind them courteously to wear a mask the next time - they show their "displeasure" at being told the obvious, by leaving you "a lone star"! Yes, this happened more than twice over the past week. And btw, all tips are down for some reason.

Now imagine driving over ten minutes to pickup someone with no mask; if you cancel - you get no cancellation fee. Uber tells you to cancel, but when you enter "no mask" as the reason it asks again: Cancel or Continue? WTF!! So the moral of the story is to say nothing, open the windows, just hold your breath and keep yur fingers crossed, 'cos if you cancel - you just drove 10 miles and wasted your time "de nada"!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> I'm fine with the essential workers - at least they are responsible folks and considerate of others. But I am pissed off at the "hood folks" and their likes who consistently flout the mask rules, and get this: when you remind them courteously to wear a mask the next time - they show their "displeasure" at being told the obvious, by leaving you "a lone star"! Yes, this happened more than twice over the past week. And btw, all tips are down for some reason.
> 
> Now imagine driving over ten minutes to pickup someone with no mask; if you cancel - you get no cancellation fee. Uber tells you to cancel, but when you enter "no mask" as the reason it asks again: Cancel or Continue? WTF!! So the moral of the story is to say nothing, open the windows, just hold your breath and keep yur fingers crossed, 'cos if you cancel - you just drove 10 miles and wasted your time "de nada"!


Go collect PUA and stop messing with this, your pay is being impacted and the hassle isn't worth it. Until this is over I don't want to drive. Don't cancel for no mask, pull around the corner and cancel for no show and get your $5. Either that or contact Uber after the cancel and demand your cancel fee. I think the PUA is the best option, take a staycation and not deal with these bottom of the barrel people and this stupid kung-flu


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Go collect PUA and stop messing with this, your pay is being impacted and the hassle isn't worth it. Until this is over I don't want to drive. Don't cancel for no mask, pull around the corner and cancel for no show and get your $5. Either that or contact Uber after the cancel and demand your cancel fee. I think the PUA is the best option, take a staycation and not deal with these bottom of the barrel people and this stupid kung-flu


Lol usually I would say that's racist but I my self is sick of the hood trips and I'm from the hood...most will leave you sitting in a bad neighborhood for 4 minutes and 55 seconds come out right before you can cancel to go 1.5 miles to meet their weed man and pick up their weed get you to stop to the store for cigars and back to the dangerous neighborhood and all you get is 3 bucks and the scent of potent high grade marijuana in your car...but Mitch McConnell vowed to end PUA as soon as possible...i been waiting for minds to be approved for over a month...it just say "pending"



Dakidd said:


> plus you might have Corona virus


I still don't believe in this corona thing...bill gates is just too happy and trump and pence is just too immune and un bothered by this thing for it to be real...we are watching population control and are part of a social experiment...they knew with our autisitc president now was a great time to launch this attack...Corona was unleashed under Obama and it was contained to I think 15000 deaths


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Lol usually I would say that's racist but I my self is sick of the hood trips and I'm from the hood...most will leave you sitting in a bad neighborhood for 4 minutes and 55 seconds come out right before you can cancel to go 1.5 miles to meet their weed man and pick up their weed get you to stop to the store for cigars and back to the dangerous neighborhood and all you get is 3 bucks and the scent of potent high grade marijuana in your car...but Mitch McConnell vowed to end PUA as soon as possible...i been waiting for minds to be approved for over a month...it just say "pending"
> 
> 
> I still don't believe in this corona thing...bill gates is just too happy and trump and pence is just too immune and un bothered by this thing for it to be real...we are watching population control and are part of a social experiment...they knew with our autisitc president now was a great time to launch this attack...Corona was unleashed under Obama and it was contained to I think 15000 deaths


It's not contained to a race, they are the trash that are ignoring this pandemic. These are the people when the bars are open and at 2 am they puke in your car because they don't care. They are the ones taking the trips, going to drug dealers, doing bottom barrel things because they just plain don't care about their health or yours. They think they are above this some how when they are the issue. If I were driving right now the only ones I would take are essential workers only. We aren't going to stop this when hood trash trips are still going. These people think they are entitled and they are not. They should of made rideshare for only essential trips for workers and stopped transportation for anyone without a valid reason. Until it's back to normal these trash people are the only ones that you give rides to and I'm not catering to them. They can walk to their dealer or whatever bottom barrel thing they are doing. The only thing that will come from them is that they will bring you down too, either they'll get you sick or they will try to ruin you by false reports, maybe even rob you because you have a nice car still and you were the only one that showed up there. Do yourself a favor and take advantage of the PUA and have a nice staycation


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's exactly what I said..we are now made to believe everyone has the kuddies...i went to pick something up at my sister house the other day and she sat it on the curve and said I couldn't come inside because I'm high risk because I'm a uber driver...that really sucked


Your sister is right. Depending on what type of relationship you have with your sister, think about how you would feel if your sister caught the virus.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I think the PUA is the best option, take a staycation and not deal with these bottom of the barrel people and this stupid kung-flu


I staycationed for two long months for the sake of 'kungflu fighting' but then got bored stiff. So, I guess it's time for a new gig - maybe just Uber Connect. At least packages don't sneeze or cough!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> I staycationed for two long months for the sake of 'kungflu fighting' but then got bored stiff. So, I guess it's time for a new gig - maybe just Uber Connect. At least packages don't sneeze or cough!


Uber eats been great for me...i wake up at 5 am delivery everybody Starbucks til 10 am and make $100 a day


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> we are watching population control and are part of a social experiment...they knew with our autisitc president now was a great time to launch this attack...


That's it man, culling the older folks - think of all the savings on pension payments and hospital care. That is indeed so evil!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> That's it man, culling the older folks - think of all the savings on pension payments and hospital care. That is indeed so evil!


You get it!!!&#128077;


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber eats been great for me...i wake up at 5 am delivery everybody Starbucks til 10 am and make $100 a day


Good for you, man! Unfortunately, I ain't no early bird so I don't catch the virus oops worm.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Good for you, man! Unfortunately, I ain't no early bird so I don't catch the virus oops worm.


Noon is a good time also....sitting home drawing unemployment when you could be working making you No better than a "welfare queen" and it's illegal


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I've been driving throughout this pandemic, and at first the conversations was all about corona and how it sucks and so forth...but it seems lately as this thing drags on and mask are becoming mandatory every ride is now just awkward silence...one of the perks of this job was meeting and talking to new people..but now the fact the the demographic has changed from cheerful business travelers and happy go lucky college students, to tired worned down worried essential workers and "hood folks" going to buy weed and more(who I now avoid like the plague)...and we talking through a face mask, conversations has crawled to a halt and the job is far less enjoyable... I guess it's time I jump back into the employee world..i need benefits now anyway..im not getting any younger


I'm sick of conversation. 99% of it is mindless dribble anyway. Sit in the back, stfu, and listen to the music provided. Get to your destinstion and gtfo.

I really hate driving. Imma ride out this unemployment and study to get myself into a new field. IT is always hiring, and I don't have to deal with stupid conversation and I can work from home. 'Rona is a wake up call for drivers to get out of this gig industry s***.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's idealistic....but Mitch said it absolutely will not be extended pass July 31


He ain't God. Plus, it's an election year. And it's not like Kentucky has a booming economy. I would love to see him turn it off and his entire state bucks his no neck a** out in November. I can't stand that ahole.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Noon is a good time also....sitting home drawing unemployment when you could be working making you No better than a "welfare queen" and it's illegal


How is it illegal? If you can't work because there's no work due to the fact that people aren't doing Uber, then you're not able to work. That's one of the reasons to choose when you sign up for unemployment on why you can't work. After all this went down, I was literally living in my car and driving over a 200 mile radius trying to make half of what I made before all this went down. And all the money I wasted on gas ate half that up. Another third went for eating out. And another issue was everything closing and not even having a bathroom where I could go.

There's nothing wrong if drivers don't want to risk exposure to the virus for somw crap gig, no benefits indentured servitude.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I love awkward silences. I listen to my radio and ignore stupid pax questions. I lie 75% of the time they ask me something anyways, so what's the point.


Exact same here! Hate it when they ask, is this your full time job? Do you do anything else? Is it feasible? Inside I'm like, omg stfu already.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kbrown said:


> I'm sick of conversation. 99% of it is mindless dribble anyway. Sit in the back, stfu, and listen to the music provided. Get to your destinstion and gtfo.
> 
> I really hate driving. Imma ride out this unemployment and study to get myself into a new field. IT is always hiring, and I don't have to deal with stupid conversation and I can work from home. 'Rona is a wake up call for drivers to get out of this gig industry s***.
> 
> ...


I'm live out my car and I find places to used the bathroom every day...3 times a day depending on my fiber intake....my only issue is the gym being closed and me having to take bird baths...but I found a few office buildings that have showers.....i been driving this entire pandemic and and can still make 200 plus a day....i got people that call me directly....to pick things up from the store for them...its to the point I make $100 a day just doing that....uber eats is booming too....i understand you using unemployment benefit to maintain until you find another job...but its jobs out here and you can make a living off uber eats.....you guys are just milking this pandemic for all its worth but are quick to look down on "welfare queens" when they do the same... its one uber driver on YouTube that just gleefully babbles on and on about all the free money he have gotten because of corona...over $10000 and counting and I having received a dime...they should have just sent EVERYONE the $1200 no strings attached but they put in rules to keep it out the hands of certain demographics....like if you are on child support you can't get it...im not on child support but I'm behind on filing my taxes so I guess I deserve to starve on the streets


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm live out my car and I find places to used the bathroom every day...3 times a day depending on my fiber intake....my only issue is the gym being closed and me having to take bird baths...but I found a few office buildings that have showers.....i been driving this entire pandemic and and can still make 200 plus a day....i got people that call me directly....to pick things up from the store for them...its to the point I make $100 a day just doing that....uber eats is booming too....i understand you using unemployment benefit to maintain until you find another job...but its jobs out here and you can make a living off uber eats.....you guys are just milking this pandemic for all its worth but are quick to look down on "welfare queens" when they do the same... its one uber driver on YouTube that just gleefully babbles on and on about all the free money he have gotten because of corona...over $10000 and counting and I having received a dime...they should have just sent EVERYONE the $1200 no strings attached but they put in rules to keep it out the hands of certain demographics....like if you are on child support you can't get it...im not on child support but I'm behind on filing my taxes so I guess I deserve to starve on the streets


I don't look down on people needing help. Maybe that's the difference berween you and me?

I tried doing instacart and ubereats as well, but it didn't come close to what I made driving uber. As a female, it's more difficult for us to find a place to go to the bathroom, especially when we have extra issues in which need attending. Where I am, bathrooms closed and places that normally had bathrooms either closed their bathroom or closed entirely. To me, that's a non-negotiable. And spending $50 a day on gas to make $75-100 per day is unreasonable. I worked 19 hour days until I figured there was no way to sustain that. So yeah, I'm going on unemployment. Now that I'm getting it, my plan is to study IT and get a certification so I can get some kind of IT job and get out of driving entirely. I don't ever want to be in this position again. Being an IC is not sustainable, nor is it enjoyable- for ME. But if that's the job and lifestyle you prefer, definitely keep driving and making your $200 a day. That's not my plan. I'd rather make my $200 a day doing an IT job, especially knowing I can move up in that field and make a whole heck of a lot more AND not worry about getting pushed out when they hire more scrubs that only need a job and can create a glut in the market.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Do what you got to do...just know they plan on cutting that unemployment off on July 31


----------



## johndy704 (Apr 23, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps people are different in South Carolina. In the Capital of Your Nation, almost everyone has his nose buried in his electronic toy or is yakking on it. Race, color, creed, social status, economic status, gender, it matters not. Most customers do not have too much to say to me.


The younger pax talk a little at the very beginning of a trip then they are on the phone and I leave 'em alone.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Activate the "I am deaf" feature on the driver's app. Pax will be notified in advanced that you are a deaf mute. Silence is golden.


Where's this supposedly located in the app?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber driving isn't for you then...thats how we end up in these situations


 Noooooo, she is being a condescending c/%. That's an entitled passenger & too stupid to comprehend that.



GuidoTKP said:


> Well said. I wish all paxs would just shut the F up for the entire ride.


Yeah, I have sports talk radio on, usually Fox Sports, 1st Wave, or NFL Network & pretty much ignore conversations unless a pax engages. I also do not change the dial/station on the radio, as I'm not your personal DJ(98% of the stuff pax ask me to play is shitty, unlistenable music & most is garbage hippity hop or shit I don't listen to anyways) You're renting a seat in my vehicle for a few minutes, nothing more. Wanna hear music? Buy some earbuds & listen to your hearts content. Also, I don't help with groceries, luggage, car seats, kids & there's absolutely no: smoking/eating/drinking in my car, i don't "wait" for longer than 2 minutes. I don't pull up to some other entrance, because you're too lazy to walk your fat ass 20 feet(ONLY IF YOU'RE DISABLED WOULD I HELP YOU HERE), I pull over immediately afterwards if you do any of this & suggest you get another driver.

PS, I also don't accept "a couple, $5.00" to "take you an extra 2-3 miles, to your buddies house, drop you off somewhere other than destination, thru any drive thru(no matter how close it is to your house)". I don't give a flying f*\/ if your last driver(or multple drivers before me) did so, I DO NOT. I will pull over wherever we are if you cop attitude with me, cancel the ride, light up, or eat in my car, no exceptions.


----------

